# SS 10.12.16 - Vaughan Williams #1 "A Sea Symphony"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Ralph Vaughan Williams (1872 - 1958)*

Symphony No. 1 "A Sea Symphony"

1. A Song for All Seas, All Ships (baritone, soprano, and chorus)
2. On the Beach at Night, Alone (baritone and chorus)
3. Scherzo: The Waves (chorus)
4. The Explorers (baritone, soprano, semi-chorus, and chorus)

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and we're back to Vaughan Williams. I always look forward to hearing this one.

I usually listen to Boult when it comes to the Sea Symphony, but I think this week I'll go with this one:









Andre Previn/London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
Soprano: Heather Harper
Baritone: John Shirley-Quirk


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi, I listened to it just a few days ago,the same recording.I happely will listen to it again tomorrow.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am going with this one tomorrow:

​*Vaughan Williams*: Symphony No. 1 'A Sea Symphony'

Christine Goerke (soprano), Brett Polegato (baritone)

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Atlanta Symphony Chorus, Robert Spano


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

It is a toss-up. The Vernon Handley/RLPO was my 'go-to' for a very long time, but now it's...

View attachment 90693


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Becca said:


> It is a toss-up. The Vernon Handley/RLPO was my 'go-to' for a very long time, but now it's...
> 
> View attachment 90693


That is interesting, I would normally have straight for Handley or Boult but will now look on Spotify for this version instead


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Becca said:


> It is a toss-up. The Vernon Handley/RLPO was my 'go-to' for a very long time, but now it's...
> 
> View attachment 90693


Hmm. . . I've not heard that Elder/Hallé recording. I'll have to check it out.

But for now I'll stick with Handley & the RLPO.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Pugg said:


> I am going with this one tomorrow:
> 
> *Vaughan Williams*: Symphony No. 1 'A Sea Symphony'
> 
> ...


My hometown orchestra.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

JACE said:


> Hmm. . . I've not heard that Elder/Hallé recording. I'll have to check it out.
> 
> But for now I'll stick with Handley & the RLPO.


I'm with you. Handley and the RLPO


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Andrew Davis & BBC SO


----------



## Fat Bob (Sep 25, 2015)

Probably the Handley recording for me as well but I picked up this in a charity shop a couple of years ago:









Worth listening to as an alternative.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Via YT, *RVW*: Symphony 1, w. BBC SO/Oramo et al (Prom 1/July 12, 2013).

http://saturdaychorale.com/2014/06/...a-symphony-proms-2013-bbc-symphony-orchestra/


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't have this symphony in the crates, but I'm sure YouTube will come to the rescue.

Note to my wife: See; i don't nearly buy enough records...


----------

